# NAD: The Amp, from Milkman Sounds



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Resistance was futile. This product's delivery was delayed months. But my previous great experiences with Tim Marcus of Milkman Sound had me super curious to try this out.

In a nut shell, it's a 2 lb hybrid amp. Has a single 12AX7 tube, and Class D power that delivers 50 watts to an 8 ohm cab. But I love all of the possibilities, and they can be used in combination!
1. use it as a pedal - the reverb and tremolo are gorgeous.
2. send a signal to the PA via the DI out.
3. use it as a head to drive a cabinet.
4. use the headphone jack for silent practice (sounds amazing).

I only gig half a dozen times a year. I suspect I'll use it there as a pedal, and for DI to the PA. But it will be a built in back up in case of amp failure. I no longer have to bring a 2nd amp, or mic/stand for the cabinet.

Drawbacks: 
1. No mid EQ control. I have found with a couple of guitars and cabinets that I'd like to scoop the MIDs to soften the attack.
2. I find the overdriven sound slightly fizzy. So I set it up clean, and use overdrive and fuzz pedals.
3. Input is at the back left. Why didn't he put it on the right, like every other pedal?

There you have it. Obligatory pics on my new Maple Rock flat pedalboard (outstanding service from them, in Acton, Ontario):


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats!

I remember seeing YouTube clips about these and they were very impressive.

ENJOY!


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for making this thread.
Have you tried it straight into a cab?.
That's a cool looking cab in the pic.
Can you get a pretty loud,clean 50 watts out of it?
How is it on edge of breakup sounds?
To me it looks like he is going after a Fender type amp without a mid control.
How much did it cost here in Canada?
Sorry for all the questions,but I am intrigued by this little unit.
With a 4 ohm cab it is supposed to put out 100 watts.
An effects loop would have been nice,but then again you can only fit so much on a unit this small.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

No problem @Lef T , answers below:

Have you tried it straight into a cab? > Yes, a few different ones at either 8 or 16 ohms. On Sunday night, I had it at the rehearsal room going into a Marshall 4x12.

That's a cool looking cab in the pic. > Thanks, that's from B Custom Cabs – Custom Amp and Speaker Cabinets for Guitar and Bass in the USA. I got it unloaded, and it currently has a WGS ET90 purchased from a forum member. I'm plugged straight into it there, in a home office. Dead quiet, and great for Friday afternoon slow time.

Can you get a pretty loud,clean 50 watts out of it? > Absolutely. Out with the band, into that 16 ohm Marshall cab (so 25 watts into 16), I had Master Volume at about 70%. There's a significant jump in volume in the last 25% of the MV.

How is it on edge of breakup sounds? > Excellent. But as mentioned above, I think it eventually gets fizzy. I'm still experimenting with where to set the Volume. I may try a different tube too. The wood panel on the side comes off for access to the tube.

How much did it cost here in Canada? > $920 plus tax. I got mine from Charles at Electric Mojo. I know Cosmo Music was going to have them too. Not sure if there's still stock.


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you for the detailed reply.
At 25 watts it stays loud and clean?
Through your 1x12 with the ET90 do you notice a lot more volume at 8 ohms?
I think that having the preamp tube must make a big difference in tone over using a straight class D amp such as a Quilter.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Lef T said:


> Thank you for the detailed reply.
> At 25 watts it stays loud and clean?
> Through your 1x12 with the ET90 do you notice a lot more volume at 8 ohms?
> I think that having the preamp tube must make a big difference in tone over using a straight class D amp such as a Quilter.


I did not notice any distortion at 25 watts, and was playing very loudly to keep up with drums, bass, two other electrics, and the PA. Had the volume at 25%. Had the master volume at almost 75%.

So far I have not noticed a huge difference between 4-8-16 ohms. But that's really just up to about 50% on the master volume. Maybe there's a big difference over that. Note you don't have to select ohms at all. Just plug and play.

I had a Quilter. I'd say the difference is subtle. I did not get to A/B compare with The Amp. But the Quilter model did not have decent EQ control, and no reverb or trem. If I were to pursue Quilter again, I'd only look at the MicroPro Mach 2.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Good video review appeared today. Note his comments on distortion after the 4:30 mark.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great stuff - I’ve been curious about this unit to use with a cab. Big fan of Maple Rock pedalboards in Acton, ON.


----------

